# What colour would you describe him as?



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Hre is our new pup at 1 wk 5 days, what colour would you describe him as. Calling him George by the way


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd say cream and White


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

He's Blonde - a pale Blonde by the look of him - and the white flash will no doubt blend into his coat more as he gets older.

Stephen.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he will probably end up the same colour as my Gypsy if not lighter. so buff/blond


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Fair old range already


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Hre is our new pup at 1 wk 5 days, what colour would you describe him as. Calling him George by the way


Blonde?? Beautiful anyway


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is a pup i know from anouther forum, from the same breeder if i remembor corectly












about a year old it think 










posible almost 2 years old


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

difference in last 2 photos, gone very white, noticed that as a pup it has a pink nose


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are so helpful Kendal .. lovely pics too ....xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> difference in last 2 photos, gone very white, noticed that as a pup it has a pink nose


Is Georges black? x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echos was pink


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yes George's nose is black


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Kendal that pup looks like Izzy both as a tiny pup and a year old. Izzy had the brown ears and they are now very pale - who was the breeder of that pup?

Izzy has a gorgoeus deep reddy brown nose that has stayed pretty much the same colour.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

One of my american cockers is silver buff( pale cream) and was exactly the same as this pup hen she as tiny with a small white spot on her head and is all cream now.As for nose colour it can change,speckly noses can change to solid black and my american cockapoo was born with a black nose and its now a browny pink colour.Your pup is adorable,is he american or english?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He's English Mandy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

nose colour... my Eevee is blonde parti and has a pink and brown spotted nose, she is 12 weeks now and it is still patchy, it has become more brown but the pink is still very clear.

I will try to add a picture .... could this become more brown over time or is she just my patchy pup?


----------

